# Grand Tetons or Yellowstone anyone?



## NancyMoranG (May 28, 2019)

i have not been on much for the last 22 months. I am in Colter Bay, Grand Tetons for the summer working at the marina.
Anyone coming this way is welcome to say hi and maybe schedule a photo opp?
Nancy


----------



## Winona (May 31, 2019)

I won’t have time to do anything other than be with the family, but I’ll try to stop by and say Hi! I need to check in for our cruise there. I imagine taking all kinds of photos, but I know we’ll be too busy to really spend a lot doing so. 

You are so lucky to get to spend the summer there!! I will have to be happy with 2. We’ll be in YNP and RMNP as well.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 1, 2019)

Weather is really getting nice! Still cool mornings but the folks in kayaks, canoes came back today with some sunburns. Altitude and beautiful sunshine will do that. Probably 55 -60(?) degrees daytime.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 23, 2019)

Winona said:


> I won’t have time to do anything other than be with the family, but I’ll try to stop by and say Hi! I need to check in for our cruise there. I imagine taking all kinds of photos, but I know we’ll be too busy to really spend a lot doing so.
> 
> You are so lucky to get to spend the summer there!! I will have to be happy with 2. We’ll be in YNP and RMNP as well.



Did you ever get to stop in? 
We got slammed for boat rentals once the season kicked in with long lines. Hopefully you had a great time if you were able to get there!


----------



## Winona (Oct 24, 2019)

Oh shoot! Forgot to ask for you by name. We had a great time. Still trying to go through all my pictures. We did a dinner cruise toward the end of August. It was great. A beautiful evening and great food.  I plan to explore the area extensively after I retire-but that is years away


----------

